# NTTOTB



## Bandage_Boy (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 
Just bought a 3yr old 2.0 Coupe S Line 230 PS TFSi Quattro a couple of weeks ago and finding my way after the last umpteen years driving diesels up and down the Mways to work and back.
Well after retiring early I decided it was time to treat myself to a car I've wanted since it's release in the late 90's. 
It's a petrol (obviously!!!) Auto that I'd spec'd out on my wish list - Dark Colour, Petrol, Auto, Navi Pack, B+O system, 19" Alloys, LED's, 1 owner, plus a few other things and it took a few weeks but the local Audi dealer had a good salesman who found this one for me.
I've driven it a bit easy at the moment and haven't really driven it in S-mode as I'm waiting to get the hang of it first.
The Mrs hasn't driven it yet, still annoyed I've bought a 2+2 when we have 3 girls - but that's what her Mokka is for!!!
Anyway, I love it and that's what matters.
Cheers All


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Bandage_Boy (Jul 16, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Thanks


----------



## Bandage_Boy (Jul 16, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thanks


----------



## Bandage_Boy (Jul 16, 2019)

Managed to get back on the Forum as I'd lost my log in details - DOH.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bandage_Boy said:


> Managed to get back on the Forum as I'd lost my log in details - DOH.


Lol welcome back :wink:


----------

